# Hello, my name is Yvonne and I’m new here!



## Yvonne Z (Aug 29, 2020)

Hello to everyone, I’m glad I found this forum. I decided, that I wanted to own a tortoise again. It seems quite different in the US than it was in Germany. My hermanni hermanni in Germany came with CITES papers, quite some pages with attached pictures etc. Here I got told that tortoises aren’t sold with papers, that was surprising and strange. Now I’m looking for a reputable place to buy a tortoise, but it seems impossible to find a place where I can actually go to and check them out. And all the shipping ones seem to have enough bad reviews to make you wonder if that’s the right way to go. Is here a reputable breeder in this forum, that breeds Greek tortoises and actually can provide pictures of the individual? Maybe even someone in Los Angeles, CA? Thank you all for your help and stay safe!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Aug 29, 2020)

@HermanniChris is a great breeder. I would highly recommend him. Here’s our care sheet for Hermanns, welcome to the forum!





The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## method89 (Aug 29, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> @HermanniChris is a great breeder. I would highly recommend him. Here’s our care sheet for Hermanns, welcome to the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@GBtortoises may have some available as well


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum, Yvonne!


----------



## zovick (Aug 29, 2020)

Yvonne Z said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m glad I found this forum. I decided, that I wanted to own a tortoise again. It seems quite different in the US than it was in Germany. My hermanni hermanni in Germany came with CITES papers, quite some pages with attached pictures etc. Here I got told that tortoises aren’t sold with papers, that was surprising and strange. Now I’m looking for a reputable place to buy a tortoise, but it seems impossible to find a place where I can actually go to and check them out. And all the shipping ones seem to have enough bad reviews to make you wonder if that’s the right way to go. Is here a reputable breeder in this forum, that breeds Greek tortoises and actually can provide pictures of the individual? Maybe even someone in Los Angeles, CA? Thank you all for your help and stay safe!


You could try Stephen Egnatchik in Ventura, CA. His email is: [email protected]
Tell him Bill Zovickian referred you.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Checkout Tortstork


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 29, 2020)

Hello, Yvonne, and a very warm welcome to The Tortoise Forum from Morocco!


----------



## Yvonne Z (Aug 29, 2020)

zovick said:


> You could try Stephen Egnatchik in Ventura, CA. His email is: [email protected]
> Tell him Bill Zovickian referred you.


Thank you Stephen, I’ll contact him. ?


----------



## Yvonne Z (Aug 29, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Yvonne, and a very warm welcome to The Tortoise Forum from Morocco!


Thank you! Wow far away.


----------



## Yvonne Z (Aug 29, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Checkout Tortstork


Thank you! ?


----------



## Yvonne Z (Aug 29, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> @HermanniChris is a great breeder. I would highly recommend him. Here’s our care sheet for Hermanns, welcome to the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I’ll try to contact HermanniChris.


----------



## Yvonne Z (Aug 29, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Yvonne!


Thank you! ?


----------



## zovick (Aug 29, 2020)

Yvonne Z said:


> Thank you Stephen, I’ll contact him. ?


I am BILL. You want to contact Stephen.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Aug 29, 2020)

Yvonne Z said:


> Thank you Stephen, I’ll contact him. ?


Just a quick correction, @zovick his name is bill, and the person he referred you to is Stephan. Nothing to worry about, just trying to make sure you contact the right person ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Aug 29, 2020)

zovick said:


> I am BILL. You want to contact Stephen.


Beat me to it ?


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2020)

Yvonne Z said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m glad I found this forum. I decided, that I wanted to own a tortoise again. It seems quite different in the US than it was in Germany. My hermanni hermanni in Germany came with CITES papers, quite some pages with attached pictures etc. Here I got told that tortoises aren’t sold with papers, that was surprising and strange. Now I’m looking for a reputable place to buy a tortoise, but it seems impossible to find a place where I can actually go to and check them out. And all the shipping ones seem to have enough bad reviews to make you wonder if that’s the right way to go. Is here a reputable breeder in this forum, that breeds Greek tortoises and actually can provide pictures of the individual? Maybe even someone in Los Angeles, CA? Thank you all for your help and stay safe!


Hi! Sorry. We already have an Yvonne. You'll have to re-name yourself...


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 29, 2020)

Um be prepared for some curious responses linking your (on accident) for all kinds of threads! If I joined with a similar name to the big dogs I would chnage mine ? Years ago I hand a landline in RVA only issue was it was one digit off of the Loacl FBI Office. Wow they were some weird messages people left


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 29, 2020)

Yvonne Z said:


> Thank you! Wow far away.


It's quite near for me.


----------



## Yvonne Z (Aug 29, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Um be prepared for some curious responses linking your (on accident) for all kinds of threads! If I joined with a similar name to the big dogs I would chnage mine ? Years ago I hand a landline in RVA only issue was it was one digit off of the Loacl FBI Office. Wow they were some weird messages people left


Haha oh my, let’s see. You must have gotten some exciting calls. ?


----------



## Yvonne Z (Aug 29, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Just a quick correction, @zovick his name is bill, and the person he referred you to is Stephan. Nothing to worry about, just trying to make sure you contact the right person ?


Sorry, LOL. That’s what you get when you try to answer with several kids around that won’t leave you alone. ? I better read when they are asleep.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Aug 29, 2020)

Yvonne Z said:


> Sorry, LOL. That’s what you get when you try to answer with several kids around that won’t leave you alone. ? I better read when they are asleep.


I understand completely, my kids won’t leave me alone ever.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 29, 2020)

Yvonne Z said:


> Haha oh my, let’s see. You must have gotten some exciting calls. ?


I now where the bomb is was the last message. All cellphones only since then


----------



## 1wildtiger (Aug 31, 2020)

A warm welcome from another "Newbie"!!! This is a wonderful site for all things TORTOISE!!! ?


----------



## PJay (Sep 1, 2020)

Welcome Yvonne!


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (Sep 1, 2020)

Welcome


----------

